# People that post below a quote



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sheep!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

nutts said:


> Sheep!


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Sheep!
> ...


??!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:idea:



L8_0RGY said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


nutts said:


> Sheep!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone join in?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

What's the fuss about? 



jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > :idea:
> ...


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Lemming :twisted:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

What if



Guy said:


> Lemming :twisted:


you do both?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> What if
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Mike_Bailey said:


> What if you reply inside a quote


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Youd' be talking



mike_bailey said:


> Mike_Bailey said:
> 
> 
> > What if you reply inside a quote


to yourself


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

a

a


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> a
> 
> a


 [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > a
> ...


Didn't you


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Will a lemming eat a sheep or vica versa?

If they copulated would the result be a shemming or a lemmeep?

Enquiring minds need to know.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

actually i prefer to see quote first.

at least you logically read through it, and know what the response is related to underneath.

Posting above you have to work backwards.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

But you will already have read the quoted comments on previous posts :roll:



Paul-S3 said:


> actually i prefer to see quote first.
> 
> at least you logically read through it, and know what the response is related to underneath.
> 
> Posting above you have to work backwards.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> But you will already have read the quoted comments on previous posts :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not always. if scanning forums, or picking up a post half way though some days after its started.

I browse other forums too, :roll:  so it can get abit tiresome to track back through everything.

logically i read down the page.

posting above quote you have to read backwards which i find annoying.

much the same as most of us find POSTS WRITTEN IN CAPITALS etc, where we just dont bother reading it.

just my preference how i like to read forums. I have to admit this is about the only forum i visit where i have noticed posts above quotes.

might happen on others, but only noticed here.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

In which case....


nutts said:


> But you will already have read the quoted comments on previous posts :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why bother quoting at all ?



sorry


----------

